# Draper WTL95 Parts?



## TornUp (17 Mar 2012)

Hi All,

I went to visit my dad today and was chatting about his lathe when he told me that the speed selector dial/leaver on his Draper wtl95 wasn't working... when you move the it either way so (to slow or increase the speed) it produced a kind of grinding noice....(if it helps, the lathe has been sitting in the workshop unused for about 4-5 months through the bad weather!?)

He(being the "handy man" he is) popped the side off too take a look, but said the only way to access the speed control is by removing the "drive wheel" that the belt runs in... when he tried doing this, he said he broke a little bit(not dramatic) off the wall of the drive wheel and then decided to give up before he broke it too far........his not too concerned with this being broken because doesn't think it will effect the machine...

but if he can't get the drivewheel off then he can't get to the speed controller..... So, can somone help with either:

1) advice on how to remove the drive wheel(hopfully somone will say somthing amazing like: "ah yeah, there is a secret word you need to wisper to it and then it will just pop off")
2) (prob gonna be the only option) provide some advice on where to get replacement drive wheels(i know they arn't called that..) so if he was to break it fully when removing, at least he can replace it with a new one....

hope you can help, he really loves his lathe and doesn't have the cash to spend out on a new one! 

Many Thanks

Tom.


----------



## brianhabby (17 Mar 2012)

Hi Tom,

If I understand you correctly, it sounds like a similar problem I had with my WT90 after it had been stored for a couple of years.

When you move the speed lever, the pulley sides move in and out and the pulley on the motor adjusts to keep the belt tight. It was this pulley on the motor that was not moving freely and I tried removing it without success. I finished up just cleaning it as best I could and added a little bit of lubricant to help it. I just kept adjusting it for a while and eventually it freed up enough.

HTH

regards

Brian


----------



## Robbo3 (19 Mar 2012)

Draper WTL90/95 manual
- http://www.drapertoolbox.co.uk/link/1/63938ins.pdf

Click the floppy disk icon, top left. to save as a PDF file on your PC.

I also have a Draper lathe which had a broken part on the speed change when it arrived. Contacted Draper who supplied a replacement part which I then installed.

I don't recall having to remove the belt or pulleys but it was some time ago.

From memory, knock out the roll pin to remove the handle then the speed plate (stuck on with double sided tape) when removed reveals two screws which anchor the speed change mechanism to the headstock.

If I get chance, I'll have a look tomorrow & report back

Robbo


----------

